

Medical user interfaces in games - zkirill
http://zkirill.com/post/4972211275/medical-user-interfaces-in-games

======
jbermudes
It seems that the UI shown in games and movies is meant more to quickly show
the viewer what the screen is trying to say more than it is supposed to be
usable to the person. That's why you always see such big fonts and simplified
diagrams. It would seem to me that this is generally inefficient because it
means you must constantly be switching between views if you want to see more
than a giant number a progress bar.

Furthermore, there's a certain one-upsmanship in Hollywood in trying to show
how advanced a society is by how many increasingly complicated gestures one
has to perform to use the interface. Something tells me that a Minority Report
style interface is more tiring and over the long run than a keyboard. Heck,
there were people complaining that the Wii has similar issues with extended
play of all these waggle games.

~~~
zkirill
Agreed 100%. This is just for inspiration and ideas. I think that the one
thing that video game and movie UI gets right every time is the use of color.
Blue/green for comfort, yellow for attention, and red for danger.

